# Huntington Beach Air show



## mrg (Sep 28, 2017)

Anybody want to ride around the air show tomorrow, we rode around today, it was just practice but it was insane!!!, probably ride up from Magnolia or Brookhurst late morning, its going on 12-4, probably go back Sat. & Sun. also




 

 View attachment 684006


----------



## mrg (Sep 28, 2017)

Don't know why won't let me upload a video from my phone?


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 29, 2017)

I think a few of us are planning on riding down there on Saturday.
We were planning on heading up to Jaf/Co's this weekend, but because of some unforeseen issues, that's not going to happen.


----------



## burrolalb (Sep 29, 2017)

This sounds like a whole lot of fun .... but how is the ride is it enjoyable with all the people there 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Oct 2, 2017)

What a great weekend, seemed like a million people and I didn't see a bad incident!, everybody enjoying the beach, weather and Great show and I have never seen so many bicycles, old, new and everything in between, made for a lot easier flow of traffic, this has got to be the most bike friendly event around!


----------



## kreika (Oct 3, 2017)

Right over the beach? Coooool!


----------

